# All or nothing.



## Encolpius

*Hungarian:* Mindent vagy semmit. 
*Polish:* Wszystko albo nic. 
*Czech:* Všecko nebo nic.
*Slovak: *Všetko alebo nič.


----------



## Awwal12

*Russian*: Всё или ничего (vsy*o* *i*li nichev*o*) [fsʲo 'ilɪ nʲiʨɪv'o]


----------



## bibax

Latin: Aut omnia aut nihil.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish: *_Kaikki tai ei mitään._


----------



## Encolpius

sakvaka said:


> *Finnish: *_Kaikki tai ei mitään._



What case is mitään in?


----------



## sakvaka

Encolpius said:


> What case is _mitään_ in?



None. _Ei mitään _is a set phrase that means "not anything". As usual, the negative verb _ei_ can be conjugated.

—What are you doing? —_En mitään.
_—What am I doing? —_Et mitään._
—What is he doing? —_Ei mitään._


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks. I'll check it in a textbook in more details. Just because mitä is in the dictionary, but not mitään, so I thought the latter is no basic form. And in Hungarian the nouns are in accusative, so expected some similitude.


----------



## jana.bo99

All or nothing:

Croatian: sve ili ništa

Slovenian: vse ali nič

J.


----------



## Outsider

*Portuguese*: tudo ou nada.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Όλα ή τίποτα» ('ola i 'tipota-->all or nothing)
«Ή όλα ή τίποτα» (i 'ola i 'tipota-->either all or nothing)


----------



## sakvaka

Encolpius said:


> Thanks. I'll check it in a textbook in more details. Just because mitä is in the dictionary, but not mitään, so I thought the latter is no basic form. And in Hungarian the nouns are in accusative, so expected some similitude.



I have two counter arguments. 

1) _mitä_ is already a declinated form: it's the partitive of _mikä_ (what). So, it would be the "illative form of the partitive form of _what_". Double cases -- sounds too made-up, doesn't it? 
2) Where on Earth can you find a noun? _All _is a pronoun, _or _is a particle, _not_ is a verb and _anything_ is a pronoun.

But you're right, there is a connection. See this Wiktionary  page: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/mik%C3%A4%C3%A4n


----------



## Encolpius

sakvaka said:


> ... 2) Where on Earth can you find a noun? _All _is a pronoun, _or _is a particle, _not_ is a verb and _thing_ is a pronoun...



Noun or pronoun, makes no difference.


----------



## sakvaka

Encolpius said:


> Noun or pronoun, makes no difference.



Yes, since they both can be declinated in cases.  The Finnish term _nomini_ would suit your post: the concept contains all nouns, adjectives, numerals and pronouns.


----------



## Encolpius

sakvaka said:


> Yes, since they both can be declinated in cases.  The Finnish term _nomini_ would suit your post: the concept contains all nouns, adjectives, numerals and pronouns.



exactly, nomini = névszók in Hungarian .


----------



## RaLo18

Hebrew: הכל או כלום (_hakol 'o klum_)


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Spanish: Todo o nada.


----------



## DearPrudence

*French*: tout ou rien


----------



## indiegrl

Romanian :Totul sau nimic


----------



## Favara

Catalan: Tot o res.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: всичко или нищо/ vsichko ili nishto.


----------



## Trauer

Swedish: Allt eller inget


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: (ou) tudo ou nada.


----------

